# Stirling models



## smuttley (Oct 28, 2011)

An Australian business offering a really nice stirling engine and a number of accessories and more being designed


----------



## Blogwitch (Oct 28, 2011)

Is this someone else trying to advertise their wares on the site.

I don't know why if it isn't, they belong on a toy engine site, not here, we make our own. 

For the price they are charging for it, you could almost kit yourself out with second hand workshop.


John


----------



## MikeA (Oct 28, 2011)

Bogs,

Sure looks like it - new member with an email address in Australia.

But consider the price on the engine is $990, reduced from $1,290, and includes shipping!


Best,
Mike


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow!!! I just ordered two of them! *club* Rof}

That is an insane price for that Stirling engine!
Nice way to advertise though.... th_rulze

I would rather, as Bogs says, kit out my workshop with more tools!!!! ;D

Andrew


----------



## rleete (Oct 28, 2011)

A thousand bucks for one crappy little engine? You can buy ones similar to these from bBay for 60 or 70 plus shipping.

You are out of your freaking minds. Begone, spammer.


----------



## dsquire (Oct 28, 2011)

Gentleman

smuttley is *not a new* member. He is an *old member* having registered on January 16, 2009 but this is his first post. If he registered just to sell his engine then he sure planned far in advance (2 years & 10 months). This is his first post but that is always the hardest so maybe now that the ice is broken we will hear more from smuttley.  :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## shred (Oct 28, 2011)

If you want spendy pre-made Stirlings, get thee to the Deutches Museum shop. They carry the wild CNC-ed ones (many with the sci-fi bee-hive look) that have been making the YouTube rounds


----------



## MikeA (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello Don,

My apologies for miss-categorizing this gentleman as a new member - seeing the appellation 'Newbie' and the single post I mistakenly jumped to that conclusion.

Best,
Mike


----------



## Groomengineering (Oct 28, 2011)

shred  said:
			
		

> If you want spendy pre-made Stirlings, get thee to the Deutches Museum shop. They carry the wild CNC-ed ones (many with the sci-fi bee-hive look) that have been making the YouTube rounds



Wow!  Thank you for the link, it's one of the neatest sites I've been to in a long time.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## AndyB (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi all,

I thought that if you registered and then did not post within a period of time you would be deleted automatically by the system.

Seems a bit off if that is his only reason for joining! 

Andy


----------



## /// (Oct 29, 2011)

shred  said:
			
		

> If you want spendy pre-made Stirlings, get thee to the Deutches Museum shop. They carry the wild CNC-ed ones (many with the sci-fi bee-hive look) that have been making the YouTube rounds



Hah!
Jaycar Electronics in Australia sells the HB7 flavour of those for $299.
I never sold a single one in 12 months. Lots of people looked and played with them, but just too pricey.


----------



## smuttley (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi all,

I am the person that put the link up trying to get my website know around the net, although I have not been very active in this forum, I have shared my projects on many others, and continue to pass on tips and ideas to anyone that need help or information.

Bogstandard, remember some years ago (2008) when I put my first project up on the Paddleducks forum http://www.paddleducks.co.uk/smf/index.php?topic=3862.msg18609#msg18609 and you gave me so much encouragement being my first project on my lathe making a spoked flywheel without a mill? Well I remained faithful to machining and the craft of building models and machines, and formed a small model making company here in Australia with my partner machinist John Williams. 

Our first build took four years to develop and get to market, the engine weighs 1.6 KG and not cheap for us to manufacture, boxed and package, hence the price in AU$.

Please guys, I did not want to offend or upset anyone with my post, I thought the link section on the forum was for just that, and putting links of other services and websites.

If anyone has any questions on why the engine cost what it dose, please email me and I can give more details of its construction and am always happy to give or take advice in regards to builds and Stirling engines.

Please request a moderator to delete my post if we are contravening forum rules,

I am sorry if I slipped up with doing this,

Kind regards,

Steve


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 29, 2011)

The policy of this board is to not have advertising. we have to constantly fight with spammers. It is considered a bit rude here and against the board rules to offer something for sale on the first post. 
so here is what I am going to do . leave the photo of the great looking engine and delete the link for now. Leave your account active. That will give you opportunity to post a full introduction in the welcome area and contrribube to the board and show more photos of your work . Once you are an active member here we can restore that link. 
Tin Falcon 
Adminsrator


----------

